# Market for blooming alfalfa baleage



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

It's been wet here in NY and we're behind on harvesting. I have 50 acres of alfalfa/grass mix with the alfalfa in full bloom. Given the situation it will be made into balage. Any thoughts on folks who would be interested? What kind of animals it is good for? Thinking most dairies would not be interested, but beef producers perhaps?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Beef producers will feed anything, if the price is right.

Here in central and northern Minnesota, we are experiencing a drought. USDA has opened up CRP acres for haying and/or grazing, so I'm going to cut 2 neighboring farms to feed my beef cows. This will be much poorer quality feed then what you have, but that's what's available. Minnesota lost 26 dairies in July, due to the hay shortage. 

The funny thing is, 2 years ago, we had the wettest year on record.

Paul N


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

If it’s too wet/no weather window in sight to make dry hay than sure make baleage.. but if there’s a chance of making dry hay in whatever package you typically put it in the fact that it’s full bloom wouldn’t stop me .. bale it.. sell it at a lower $$ if you need to 

most guys by me who want baleage in any sort of quantity already make their own so selling baleage seems like an uphill battle for my situation. The guys who just want a few bales for cows can find crap grass that they’re used to buying anywhere so trying to get them to test out something new is also an uphill conversion


----------

